
Some Tried–and Failed–To Kill “Race” in Latin America - FossilHominid
https://www.sapiens.org/culture/dna-ancestry-testing-latin-america/
======
duxup
Race is a social construct and has to be addressed on those terms. Science
isn't going to wipe it away with a magic wand and humans are very good at
finding patterns and reasons for their tribalism, it should be no surprise
that they can use science for that too.

There is nothing about science that automatically provides justice or
equality....but it seems some behave as it might.

